# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Krav Maga! Anyone else tried it?

## aleximo

Hey guys! Great board. I haven't been posting here but I have been keeping up with the posts for a few months now. One of the best boards out there. Anyway, just wanted to see if anyone else has done Krav Maga. It's an Israeli Defense Force martial art. Actually, I wouldn't call it a martial art, it's more of a street fighting style. I know it's taught to many police officers and state troopers around the country. I have been doing it for about 5 or 6 months now and it's amazing. I did sambo in Russia when I was younger and actually trained at the same gym as Fedor and his brother. I live in Chicago now and my instructor is straight off the boat from Romania. This guy is nuts and pushes us like noone else had ever pushed me before. I was 230lb when I first started 6 months ago and now I'm a lean 205. That's the only thing I hate about doing this sport, the fact that I'm losing a lot of weight and strength, but at the same time I move faster and quicker than ever before. This sport also covers everything from standup to ground/submission. Today I found out what it feels like to get knocked out by a kick to the head. I give props to all of those who fight CroCop, cause I was out for a good 5 min. Anyway, just wanted to see if anyone else does this and what have you guys been doing to put on some weight and keep the strength while also training. I know there have been many posts on how to train martial arts and at the same time put on good solid mass, but I actually want to compete sooner or later and just wanted to get your guys input on how to go about putting on lean mass, yet continuing strong at krav maga. I have never juiced yet, but was thinking about primo, var, eq, and test. Not all at once, but those are my top choices for least sides and lean gains. Thanx for your guys' inputs.

----------


## tallyjuice

I have never tried Krav Maga, but I have heard mixed opinions. I did not know that submissions and ground work was a part of it. Thank you for the knowledge. Do you practice double leg takedowns, or single legs?

----------


## aleximo

to tell you the truth, we practice everything. I don't know if it's part of the actual krav maga techniques, but my instructor like i said comes from Romania where he also studied sambo, which incorporates both. so, we pretty much do everything from boxing to kickboxing to wrestling to submission. That's part of the reason why i started this thread, because I wanted to see if people took krav maga in other cities throughout U.S. and whether their training was as intense as mine. I walk out of that class weighing 5lb. less and completely exhausted. Thanx for your reply and u should give it a try.

----------


## BOUNCER

Haven't done it, mainly because no one is teaching it here in Ireland. But I doubt its effectiveness untill I see it fought in competition. 

Rak_Ani is Israeli and has some friends who practice it I think, I'll try get her ass off the political board for her opinion of it.

----------


## BOUNCER

Haven't done it, mainly because no one is teaching it here in Ireland. But I doubt its effectiveness untill I see it fought in competition. 

Rak_Ani is Israeli and has some friends who practice it I think, I'll try get her ass off the political board for her opinion of it.

----------


## bermich

I bought the tapes awhile ago. It has some useful techniques but as with everything in life: You need to practice to get good. You can watch the tapes a million times but you have to put time into training. You can read a million art books but still wont be able to draw.
Needless to say: I never practiced the moves much. Just felt like buying the tapes.

----------


## KAEW44

I will tell you that krav maga might be good in giving you 'fake' confidence because it is no different from you inventing your own techniques, the moves are very situation specific and usually situations you will never encounter in your life or in competition. My friend took it for several months and found it a waste of time, then he joined our MMA team. Later that year we faced 2 guys who were the 'best' from krav maga gym in a shootfight down in texas and one of them got slammed into another realm, and the second one who was the better of the two had his head out of the ropes shouting 'STOOOOP PLEEEEEEEEEZ'. It was an embarassment that showed its effect on the membership of that krav maga school.

Its very non-effective in competition and very non-effective in real life...it was marketed very strongly wich made it popular but thats pretty much it. I seriously doubt that Isrealei special forces use these same weak techniques.

----------

